# For 'Doba...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahaha!

Send him a bag of snowballs Dave!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

That's an awesome video Dave! I love the V-Plow and when the car slides into the ditch :drunk:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, that's pretty awesome. reminds me of this:

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/toon11.htm

seriously, though, what are they using for "snow"? anybody know?

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like what you get as a result of cutting styrofoam. That little pelletized stuff. Sticks to everything with static. I've seen it used occasionally as a packing material too... what a mess!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In this instance the static is working in it's favor. Mush like snow blows around a car and recovers the road, so does this stuff. I imagine the mess from baby Styrofoam balls getting picked up in July from this lil Xmas display... 

And speaking of Xmas, where the heck is Dslot?? It's getting time to start his Xmas spectacular...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dslot is AWOL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Cool Video!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Too bad there wasn't a shot of a Firebird getting stuck.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great video, you made my day, We have a similar situation when multiple cars hit the Styrofoam scenery at the same time, but I never thought of it as snow.

Boosted


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Snow..*

Me and my little guy Marcus watched the whole video and couldn't stop smiling. The deslot was perfectly executed, telephone pole and all..

Great stuff. Two thumbs up from a dad and his 9 year old!

-marc and marcus


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I imagine the mess getting picked up in July from this lil Xmas display.


I think it'd be mostly all melted by then Joe.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I find it odd that Doba hasn't made a comment yet...  :lol:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

too busy breaking apart a sytrofoam cooler !


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

'Doba is AWOL somewhere in South Cackalacky.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The snow looks like beanbag chair stuffing. They sell it a Wally world or KMart.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Faller AMS Snowracing - slow motion - YouTube


 

HeeHee - fantastic! :thumbsup:

Particularly liked the car sliding into the telephone pole and ending up across the street - lol


Had a busy few weeks and had to disengage from the forum for a while - back & ready to race :wave:


----------

